

How to fold the world-record-setting paper airplane “Suzanne” - qznc
http://boingboing.net/2014/11/18/how-to-fold-the-world-record-s.html

======
qznc
> Collins's narration is delightful, the gentle admonishments to precision and
> care typical of any obsessive craftsperson or supernerd. The book itself
> uses paper airplanes as a jumping-off point to explore the scientific
> method, with each plane variation as an experiment designed to prove or
> disprove an hypothesis.

Looks like an awesome way to introduce kids to the scientific method.

